# Mike Burns Photography



## Sublime1304 (Sep 11, 2011)

Check my work out - Flickr: Mike Burns Photography's Photostream

A lot of what I do consists of cars


----------



## Sublime1304 (Feb 9, 2012)

Its been a long time since I updated this thread and since the last post, I've come a long way. Or at least I think I have. I guess ill post up some of the best of what I've done recently. Enjoy!




IMG_3845.jpg by Mike Burns Photography, on Flickr




IMG_3684.jpg by Mike Burns Photography, on Flickr




IMG_3679.jpg by Mike Burns Photography, on Flickr




IMG_3648.jpg by Mike Burns Photography, on Flickr




IMG_3606.jpg by Mike Burns Photography, on Flickr




IMG_3580.jpg by Mike Burns Photography, on Flickr




IMG_3165.jpg by Mike Burns Photography, on Flickr




IMG_3088.jpg by Mike Burns Photography, on Flickr




IMG_3083.jpg by Mike Burns Photography, on Flickr

Check out the rest on Flickr. Made a lot of progress since. And I've also upgraded to a Canon Rebel T3i and I'm using a Canon 18-135mm, Tamron 10-24mm, and I had a 50mm 1.8 but just sold it. I also have a 430EX II speedlite now too. Im going to update this more often.

Also, if you get a chance, I'm on Facebook as well. So stop by, check it out and don't forget to "like" it


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Feb 12, 2012)

Mike, 

Nice shots.  I especially like the Chevelle image!  I look forward to seeing more of your work.  I'll head over to your FB page and "like" you...


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 12, 2012)

That Chevelle is all I need.  Nice work.


----------



## Sublime1304 (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks! 

The chevelles belong to my dad. Expect more soon


----------



## Sublime1304 (May 15, 2012)

Well its been a long time since updating this. A lot has been done since my last post. Sold the Canon, purchased a Nikon D90 with the 18-105mm VR kit lens. 

You can check out my Flickr at Flickr: Mike Burns Photography's Photostream and I am always updating my Facebook page and that can be found at Mike Burns Photography | Facebook. If you like what you see, please follow me to stay updated with future content. Thanks and much appreciated.

Now on to some of my most recent shoots:




DSC_6094 by Mike Burns Photography, on Flickr




DSC_6098 by Mike Burns Photography, on Flickr




DSC_6105 by Mike Burns Photography, on Flickr




DSC_6109 by Mike Burns Photography, on Flickr




DSC_6118 by Mike Burns Photography, on Flickr




DSC_6478 by Mike Burns Photography, on Flickr




DSC_6483 by Mike Burns Photography, on Flickr




DSC_6488 by Mike Burns Photography, on Flickr

Both of these sets were shot with the D90 at around f/11 aperture. 

I will have my legit website done soon so watch for that too.


----------



## revueus (May 15, 2012)

Do you take these all yourself? they look really good!


----------



## morganza (May 27, 2012)

The green Dodge Charger is my favorite, mostly because of the lovely color.


----------



## Sublime1304 (May 27, 2012)

Haha that's mine  and thanks!


----------

